# traps



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

does any one know how big of a trap this is and is it good for rabbits?
6 Oneida No. 1 ½ Double Spring Animal Trap


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Most #1.5's are between 4.5 & 5" jawspread. I'm not a trap collector (nor familiar with that trap), but it might be worth more as a wall-hanger than a user.

Smitty


----------

